# HI Everyone :)



## Schellevis (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello everyone, my name is Patricia s m, 29 years old, married and mother of Gwendelyn (11) Damyan(8.5) and Jake (16 weeks) my biggest hobby is breeding and showing of mice. 
I breed mainly breed blue Burmese, blue point siamese, black and hope soon to breed Rumpwhite.

I hope on this forum a lot to learn and to meet many fellow breeders


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

*waves* I'm landlocked in Oklahoma (where the wind comes sweeping down the plain!). It's nice to see you here.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

